# Favaurite moments



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

Mine is when my sword masters smashed throw a unit of black gaurd and a hag.


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

mine was when a blood thirster charged my chaos dwarf lords unit, challenges him then because he had the flaming sword couldn't wound him thanks to the armour of the furnace only to take 2 wounds from my lord so he lost combat and rolled really bad then ran away only to be caught by my stunties.


----------



## Pandawithissues... (Dec 2, 2007)

Stood and shot a unit of dwarf crossbowmen at a chaos lord on dragon, took 2 wounds off the lord before he impacted, then finished him off in h2h. My opponent took it well though. He was a good sport. Game ended in a deserving draw.


----------



## jakkie (Dec 21, 2007)

1 - mates DE mage rolled 4 dice for a 5+ spell. guess what he rolled. yup, thats right. 4 1s which proceded to blow him off the board.

2 - another friends Slann, Lord Kroak, cast ruination of cities in the middle of my army. however, the spell scattered the full 10" atillary scatter, right on top of Lord kroak and his honour guard, killing all of them.

ahh, good times...


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

Wiping out an entire 1000pt tzeentch army with my empire by turn 3/4 and Only loosing one halberdier. My helblaster crew drank well that night.

My count on griffon with runefang walking thriugha unit of chosen chaos knights with mark of khorne after the owner said his knights were undefeated.


----------



## TTIO (Sep 5, 2008)

When my friend attempted to attack my ravager with his tyranids, then realising that he would be unable to wound it regardless of his roll (he was worrying about the shadow field )


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

all the moments make me what to collect even more, It make the game even better, 
Is there any more


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

what are peoples werst and Favaurite moments


----------



## crocodilesoldier (Aug 29, 2008)

My Shadow warriors stand and shooting a charging giant, then finishing 'i off in HtH. Don'y know who was more shocked him or me. Oh what fun.

Worst moment was when those "?&^%$ undead riders caught me by suprise, charged through some woods, insubstantial my arse, then killed me prince on a dragon (killing blow), who then felt sorry for it self and cowered for the rest the punch up.

Er the killing blow can do that to dragon riding dude?


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

my worst moment would be not passing a single Ld test all game


----------



## Beaky (Dec 15, 2006)

having a bunch of skinks shoot a giant, kill it, only to be squished as the Giant lands on top of them as it dies, killing all of them.


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

my worst moment, was having just miss casts for the entire game, with a magic heavy high elf list.


----------



## Gen. Confusion (Apr 26, 2008)

Mt unluckiest moment was when my unit of 10 strong empire knights, general and battlestandard bearer with banner of daemon slaying charged a unit of 15 dwarf iron breakers with Dwarf general. I won the combat resolution so he was facing an auto break if he did not roll snake eyes. He failed the roll. Then he noticed that the unit was within 12 inches of his battle standard. So he rerolled. You guessed it. Snake eyes.:angry: On his next turn he flanked my knights with a unit of warriors and broke them. uke:


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Watching my Casket of Souls just demolish every enemy unit on the table because the opponent forgot about it and spent all his dispel dice on my incantations. And then further watching a few of said units run off the table because of it


----------

